# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پیش دانشگاهی 1 و پیش دانشگاهی 2 یعنی چی؟

## saeed_1234

سلام دوستان
یه سوال بچه گونه:پیش دانشگاهی 1 و پیش دانشگاهی 2 یعنی چی؟یعنی دو تا کتاب باید بخونیم ؟یا مثلا ترم اول پیش 1 و ترم دوم پیش 2 رو میخونیم؟لطفا توضیح بدین

----------


## AHashemi

پیش 1 یعنی دروس نوبت اول و پیش 2 یعنی دروس نوبت دوم دوره پیش دانشگاهی.
به همین سادگی.

----------


## ali880

نه این لفظ ها مال نظام قدیمه الان شده چهارم و هیچ فرقی با سال های قبل نداره

----------


## sara1375

گزینه دوم
پیش 1 چند فصل اول یا همون ترم اول پیش 2 چند فصل دوم یا همون ترم 2
دوتا کتاب کجا بود؟؟؟

----------


## Al I

قبلا میگفتیم پیش دانشگاهی یک و دو ولی الان فقط پیش دانشگاهیه ...
قبلا که پیش دانشگاهی یک و دو بود ، دانش آموز می بایست تو ترم اول از مباحث پیش دانشگاهی یک امتحان بده و ترم دو ، فقط از مباحث پیش دو 
یعنی مثلا فیزیک 1 و 2 بود قبلا .. یعنی فیزیک یک ، 4 فصل اول بود ، فیزیک 2 چهار فصل دوم ...  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saeed_1234

پس چرا توی بعضی دروس میگن پیش 1 و پیش 2 ولی بعضی دروس نمیگن؟

----------


## ali880

> پس چرا توی بعضی دروس میگن پیش 1 و پیش 2 ولی بعضی دروس نمیگن؟


این یک مرز بندیه فصوله همین

----------


## saeed_1234

از پاسخ همه دوستان عزیز ممنونم

----------

